# Qui est-ce, Spitfire? Olafur Arnald's evolutions?



## SeattleComposer (Nov 20, 2015)

Sounds good. Is there an announcement coming? Or did Olafur use Spitfire to make these?


----------



## hawpri (Nov 20, 2015)

SeattleComposer said:


> Sounds good. Is there an announcement coming? Or did Olafur use Spitfire to make these?



I wondered the same thing.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 20, 2015)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/features/olafur-arnalds/


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 20, 2015)

sweeet


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 20, 2015)

looks like Spitfire updated there website to


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 20, 2015)

AAAAND its already available for purchase! just bought it. Wow, evolutions for string quartet (!!) recorded and produced by Olafur Arnalds.

Looks like it could be a gem! What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 20, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> AAAAND its already available for purchase! just bought it. Wow, evolutions for string quartet (!!) recorded and produced by Olafur Arnalds.
> 
> Looks like it could be a gem! What a pleasant surprise.


Niiice, I tried to purchase but keep getting an error on check out. Support ticket submitted, but wanted to play around with this thing tonight!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 20, 2015)

yeah, i got the same error but tried a different card and then it worked. Still haven't got the download email though so perhaps we're a bit trigger-happy? I did think it's a bit strange that it was available for purchase without an official announcement...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 20, 2015)

This is the best of the lot of the Evo series I think. Very usable. Brilliant. I like they are avoiding the announcement here.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi there,

We will make an announcement about this here on Monday alongside our Cyber Sale announcement (which is also leaked on our site). We've 'soft' launched our new site and Olafur's amazing new library so we can iron out any bugs. We're manually processing orders to make sure they all go through and things seem to be going well.

Thanks for your interest, and yes, OA's Evos are our favourites too!!!!

More news soon...


----------



## Killiard (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah the HZ piano was briefly up on the new website too


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We will make an announcement about this here on Monday alongside our Cyber Sale announcement (which is also leaked on our site). We've 'soft' launched our new site and Olafur's amazing new library so we can iron out any bugs. We're manually processing orders to make sure they all go through and things seem to be going well.
> 
> ...


I looked up my error I was having with a credit card and I think it's an issue with them having the FULL NAME of the state versus the form needs to have the ABBREVIATION.

So instead of CALIFORNIA it needs to be CA.

Sent this to support but seems like they are reading/replying to this before customer emails so I'm posting here.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 21, 2015)

Happily downloading as we speak! Very excited about this. I was just listening to Olafur's new record with Alice Sara Ott, the opening track for string quartet 'Verses' is beautiful and I was just thinking I'd like to write more for string quartet...and then THIS drops! Thanks SF!


----------



## Blake Ewing (Nov 21, 2015)

I keep getting server errors on checkout. Oh well, I'll wait.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 21, 2015)

We don't have service manned at weekends can you PM here the problem as we can't recreate. Totally new site, code up so may be a few bumps... Your help is always appreciated.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 21, 2015)

Killiard said:


> Yeah the HZ piano was briefly up on the new website too



Credit cards ready.


----------



## catsass (Nov 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Totally new site


Looks great!


----------



## benmrx (Nov 21, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> We don't have service manned at weekends can you PM here the problem as we can't recreate. Totally new site, code up so may be a few bumps... Your help is always appreciated.



Quick question on the new site. On checkout I don't see a spot to put in a discount code. Maybe I just missed it somewhere??


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 22, 2015)

I have to say I'm loving this new library so far. Some really interesting textures and a beautiful, raw but not harsh sound. 

It can be a little unwieldy playing the full patches so it was a great idea to include solo instrument patches for each evolution and technique.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 22, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> It can be a little unwieldy playing the full patches so it was a great idea to include solo instrument patches for each evolution and technique.



Yeah this is what I would guess I would use most would be the solo patches. Do we know what size band this is?

Are you finding that you need to do much EQing or Reverbing to get a good sound? It felt a _bit_ harsh from the demos/walkthroughs.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 22, 2015)

I haven't really written anything with it yet, just playing around so haven't considered any mixing problems yet, but to my ears it doesn't sound unusually harsh

I mean its a string quartet right? So it's naturally going to be a little more brittle than a larger group but it wouldn't take much EQ to soften it if necessary


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 22, 2015)

Still cannot check out on Spitfire's site. Anyone else have problems?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2015)

www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 22, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> www.spitfireaudio.com


If you are suggesting it's been fixed I am still getting...

_3138 : The BillingState format is invalid._


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2015)

Some people have been typing spitfireaudio.com as opposed to www.spitfireaudio.com which we're also fixing.

Your problem may require a service ticket I'm afraid, a few bugs here and there ironing out, it's taken us a year to build this from code up and we've had a team of 8 working on it all weekend. You'll also see a lot more content and functionality appear later today.

The team has just told me they think there may be a typo somewhere and they suspect it is 'Georgia' care to share where you are either here or via PM?


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 22, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> Some people have been typing spitfireaudio.com as opposed to www.spitfireaudio.com which we're also fixing.
> 
> Your problem may require a service ticket I'm afraid, a few bugs here and there ironing out, it's taken us a year to build this from code up and we've had a team of 8 working on it all weekend. You'll also see a lot more content and functionality appear later today.
> 
> The team has just told me they think there may be a typo somewhere and they suspect it is 'Georgia' care to share where you are either here or via PM?


Yes I've PM'd.


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello Spitfire
The page given by Time Space doesn't work anymore.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/redeem-token-time-and-space

Best,
Anders


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2015)

These issues should now be fixed. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 23, 2015)

Spitfire Team said:


> These issues should now be fixed. Thanks for the feedback.


Confirmed 
Thx for the quick fix.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 23, 2015)

A quick question as I try to plan out my budget and weigh possible purchases... the promotional pricing for the Evolutions library ends on Friday the 4th of December. Is that inclusive of 4th December? 

Just deciding whether I can afford to get something during the coming Black Friday sale AND also sneak in under the wire for the Olafur Arnald library.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2015)

We usually end midnight EST, so yes you should be fine to buy on that day.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 23, 2015)

My pocketbook was afraid you would say that. <kidding> Thank you!


----------

